

Ask HN: Database of cities - paradox95

I need to be able to validate a user's location. For this I was hoping there was a database of cities I could use. I don't mind paying for it.<p>Does anyone know of a good database of cities, states and zip codes? Only need Us but if world or even multiple countries were available that would be nice.<p>Another possibility that would be nice is if I could simply check the location against Google or Facebook but couldn't find any API for this. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction?
======
byoung2
USPS has an API: <http://www.usps.com/webtools/address.htm> Census.gov has
downloadable data: <http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/tigermap.html#ZIP>

------
jeffmould
I've used this in the past for projects and was pretty good:

<http://www.zip-codes.com/>

